# لي سؤال في المسيحية



## al safer_3 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*كل يوم ياتي المسلم قائلا عن جهل . هل قال المسيح انا الله وهل قال اعبدوني ؟ *

*فهل من الممكن ان تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع ؟*


----------



## نـور العالم (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



al safer_3 قال:


> *كل يوم ياتي المسلم قائلا عن جهل . هل قال المسيح انا الله وهل قال اعبدوني ؟ *
> 
> *فهل من الممكن ان تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع ؟*



*
ان الايات الصريحة التى تعبر عن لاهوت السيد المسيح  قال اغلبها رسل السيد المسيح عنه كما علمهم السيد المسيح نفسه

قال عنه يوحنا الرسول
في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله..... و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا. ( يو 1 : 1 ، 2 ، 14 )
وهنا يقول كان الكلمة الله والكلمة صار جسداً
اى كلمات اوضح من ذلك تعبر عن الوهية السيد المسيح
و نعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية (1يو  5 :  20)
ويقول هنا هذا هو الاله الحق والاله معرفة بـ الالف واللام ليوضح انه الوحيد

وقال عنه القديس بولس الرسول
الله بعدما كلم الاباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع و طرق كثيرة. كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين.الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء ( ضابط الكل ) بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي (عب  1 :  3)

ويقول فى رسالته الى فيلبى 2 قال
5 - فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا.
6- الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا لله. 
7- لكنه اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.
8- و اذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه و اطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. 
9- لذلك رفعه الله ايضا و اعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم. 
10- لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء و من على الارض و من تحت الارض.
11- و يعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الاب.

والتلاميذ دعوا انفسهم عبيد ليسوع المسيح
سمعان بطرس عبد يسوع المسيح و رسوله الى الذين نالوا معنا ايمانا ثمينا مساويا لنا ببر الهنا و المخلص يسوع المسيح (2بط  1 :  1)
يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح و اخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الاب و المحفوظين ليسوع المسيح (يه  1 :  1)

وبالرغم من ذلك فأن السيد المسيح اعلن انه الله بصورة خاصة الى المولود اعمى فى يوحنا 9
35- فوجده و قال له اتؤمن بابن الله.
36- اجاب ذاك و قال من هو يا سيد لاومن به.
37- فقال له يسوع قد رايته و الذي يتكلم معك هو هو.
38- فقال اومن يا سيد و سجد له.

وحينما دنت ساعته التى حددها هو للانتقال من هذا العالم بالجسد
اعلن عن لاهوته لرئيس الكهنة اثناء محاكمته 
لوقا 22
66- و لما كان النهار اجتمعت مشيخة الشعب رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و اصعدوه الى مجمعهم.
 67- قائلين ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا فقال لهم ان قلت لكم لا تصدقون.
 68- و ان سالت لا تجيبونني و لا تطلقونني.
 69- منذ الان يكون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين قوة الله.
 70- فقال الجميع افانت ابن الله فقال لهم انتم تقولون اني انا هو.
 71- فقالوا ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهادة  لاننا نحن سمعنا من فمه
( ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع )

*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

اخى الحبيب
هذا السؤال قد تم الرد علية اكثر من مرة واليك هذا الرابط 
http://www.alkalema.net/abdelmesih/f_abdelmeseih_1_4.htm
" مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة "


----------



## My Rock (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



al safer_3 قال:


> *كل يوم ياتي المسلم قائلا عن جهل . هل قال المسيح انا الله وهل قال اعبدوني ؟ *
> 
> *فهل من الممكن ان تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع ؟*


 
للأجابة على السؤال هناك طرق كثيرة
منها الطريقة التي استخدمها في الحوار و هي الأجابة شقا بشق
فالسائل عن قول المسيح بأنه الله يستوجب فهم مقصد المسيح من قول ذلك, فالذي يريد من المسيح ان يذكر انه هو الله, معناه ان يكون معادلا لله
فالبرغم من ان المسلمين يرفضون ما جاء في فيليبي 2 و العدد 6, الا ان المسيح اعلن انه معادلا لله و اليهود ارادوا قتله لذلك فنرى في يوحنا 5 و العدد 18:
[Q-BIBLE]فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.
[/Q-BIBLE]

اما فأعبدوني, فالعهد القديم كله يشهد بعبادة الشعب اليهودي و الصوايا لعبادة الله وحده فيبدأ بالوصايا العشرة الى اخره من وصايا عبادة الله وحده

فكون المسيح معادلا لله يجعله الله نفسه و يجعله مستحق العبودية كتحصيل حاصل لأن العهد القديم و الجديد يشهدون بعبادة الله وحده

هذا رد مختصر, تستطيع التعمق فيه

اضافة الى وجود طرق اخرى للرد كالمواضيع التالية:
”أنا هو الله فاعبدوني“؟
هل قال المسيح ....

سلام و نعمة


----------



## املا (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

(( فاشتد سعي اليهود لقتله لانه لم يقتصر على استباحه حرمه السبت بل قال ان الله ابوه فساوى نفسه بالله )) يوحنا 5 : 17

_____________________

برضى يوحنا 9 : 35 - 38
و فيها يقول سجد له 
___________________
فيليبي 2 : 6
(( الذي هو في صوره الله لم يعد ماواته لله غنيمه ))

فيليبي 2 :10 

(( كيما تجثو لاسم يسوع كل ركبه في السموات و الارض و تحت الارض ))


----------



## الحوت (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



al safer_3 قال:


> *كل يوم ياتي المسلم قائلا عن جهل . هل قال المسيح انا الله وهل قال اعبدوني ؟ *
> 
> *فهل من الممكن ان تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع ؟*



*الرد الشافي عزيزي السفير سوف اضعه لك من البابا شنودة :


كيف نصدق لاهوت المسيح بينما هو نفسه لم يقل عن نفسه إنه إله، ولا قال للناس اعبدوني؟​


لو قال عن نفسه إنه إله، لرجموه. ولو قال للناس اعبدوني لرجموه أيضاً، وانتهت رسالته قبل أن تبدأ .. إن الناس لا يحتملون مثل هذا الأمر. بل هو نفسه قال لتلاميذه "عندي كلام لأقوله لكم، ولكنكم لا تستطيعون أن تحتملون الآن" (يو16: 12)

لذلك لما قال للمفلوج "مغفورة لك خطاياك"، قالوا في قلوبهم "لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف؟! من يقدر أن يغفر الخطايا إلا الله وحده" (مر2: 6، 7). لذلك قال لهم السيد المسيح "لماذا تفكرون بهذا في قلوبكم. أيهما أيسر أن يقال للمفلوج مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال قم أحمل سريرك وامش؟! ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا، قال للمفلوج: لك أقول قم، واحمل سريرك واذهب إلى بيتك. فقام للوقت وحمل السرير، وخرج قدام الكل حتى بُهت الجميع ومجدوا الله ... " (مر2: 8 ـ 12).

كذلك لما قال لليهود "أنا والآب واحد" تناولوا حجارة ليرجموه (يو10: 30، 31) متهمين إياه بالتجديف وقائلين له "فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يو10: 33)

إذن ما كان ممكناً عملياً أن يقول لهم أنه إله، أو أن يقول لهم اعبدوني ولكن الذي حدث هو الآتي:

لم يقل أنه إله، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله. ولم يقل اعبدوني، لكنه قبِل منهم العبادة.

والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة جداً. ونحن في هذا المجال سوف لا نذكر ما قاله الإنجيليون الأربعة عن السيد المسيح، ولا ما ورد في رسائل الآباء الرسل، إنما سنورد فقط ما قاله السيد المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، حسب طلب صاحب السؤال. فنورد الأمثلة الآتية:

أولاً، نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود في كل مكان، وهي صفة من صفات الله وحده:

فقال "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (مت18: 20). والمسيحيون يجتمعون باسمه في كل أنحاء قارات الأرض.
 إذن فهو يعلن عن وجوده في كل مكان.
كذلك قال "ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر" (مت 28: 20). 
وهي عبارة تعطي نفس المعنى السابق.

وبينما قال هذا عن الأرض، قال للص التائب "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس" (لو23: 43).
إذن هو موجود في الفردوس، كما هو في كل الأرض.

وقال لنيقوديموس "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء" (يو3: 13). أي أنه في السماء، بينما كان يكلم نيقوديموس على الأرض ..

وبالنسبة إلى الأبرار قال إنه يسكن فيهم  هو والآب (يو14: 23). أما عن الإنسان الخاطئ فقال إنه يقف على باب قلبه ويقرع حتى يفتح له (رؤ3: 20)

ونسب نفسه إلى السماء، منها خرج، وله فيها سلطان:

فقال "خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم" (يو16: 28). وقال إنه يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان أولاً (يو6: 62). وفي سلطانه على السماء قلا لبطرس: 
"وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات" (مت16: 19). 
وقال لكل تلاميذه "كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطاً في السماء" (مت18: 18) .. وقال "دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض" (مت28: 18)

ونسب إلى نفسه مجد الله نفسه: 

فقال "إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته. وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله" (مت16: 27). وهو نسب لنفسه مجد الله، والدينونة التي هي عمل الله، والملائكة الذين هم ملائكة الله. وقال أيضاً أنه سيأتي "بمجده وفي مجد الآب" (لو9: 26). وقال أيضاً "من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا أيضاً وجلست مع أبي في عرشه" (رؤ3: 21). هل يوجد أكثر من هذا أنه يجلس مع الله في عرشه؟!

كذلك تَقَبَّل من الناس الصلاة والعبادة والسجود:

قال عن يوم الدينونة "كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب، يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا، وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة" (مت7: 22). وقَبِلَ من توما أن يقول له "ربي وإلهي، ولم يوبخه على ذلك. بل قال له: "لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا" (يو20: 27 ـ 29). 

كذلك قبل سجود العبادة من المولود أعمى (يو9: 38)، ومن القائد يايرس (مر5: 22) ومن تلاميذه (مت 28: 17) .. ومن كثيرين غيرهم.

وقَبِلَ أن يُدعى رباً. وقال إنه رب السبت (مت12: 8). والأمثلة كثيرة.



http://www.copticchurch.org/ArabicArticles/questions.htm*


----------



## باحثة فى الحق (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



> فساوى نفسه بالله



لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله

تعالى الله عما يصفون


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



باحثة فى الحق قال:


> لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله
> 
> تعالى الله عما يصفون



الاخت الفاضلة 
الرجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط بة تفسير انجيل يوحنا بالكامل 
http://popekirillos2.bizhat.com/bible/tafseer/john5.htm


----------



## al safer_3 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*لماذا لا تظهر مشاركاتي بالموضوع ؟.*


----------



## al safer_3 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*جاء بانجيل متى الاصحاح 25 : 

و متى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده و جميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده.
  32- و يجتمع امامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم من بعض كما يميز الراعي الخراف من الجداء.
  33- فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه و الجداء عن اليسار.
  34- ثم يقول الملك للذين عن يمينه تعالوا يا مباركي ابي رثوا الملكوت المعد لكم منذ تاسيس العالم . 

النص السابق يوضح ان المسيح هو الديان العادل يوم القيامة . 

ولكي نفهم هل هذا النص الوارد على لسان الملك المسيح هل يعبر عن الوهيته من عدمه ولما كان المسلمين هم اصحاب السؤال لذا نود ان نري راي الاسلام في الاقرار السابق من المسيح - له المجد - فيقول القران :
** {مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ }الفاتحة 4*
* 
وجاء بتفسير الجلالين : 

4  - (مَلِكِ يوم الدين) أي الجزاء وهو يوم القيامة ، وخُصَّ بالذكر لأنه لا ملك ظاهراً فيه لأحد إلا لله تعالى بدليل {لمن الملك اليوم لله} ومن قرأ {مالك} فمعناه مالك الأمر كله في يوم القيامة أو هو موصوف بذلك دائماً {كغافر الذنب} فصح وقوعه صفة لمعرفة
*

*
ويقول الكتاب المقدس ايضا : 

انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات (اش  42 :  8)

*


----------



## al safer_3 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*المشاركة السابقة لي بها نصوص من الكتاب المقدس اشار اليها احد الاخوة في مشاركته رقم 6 ولكن ما اراه انه طالما السؤال من مسلم لذا نجعل كتبه تحكم على معنى النصوص هل تدلل على ان المسيح قال انا الله من عدمه . *


----------



## عاشق مصر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

يعني نفهم من كدا إنه معادل لله ... يعني هو ذاته إله ... صح 
طيب والإله إللي كان فوق هو برضه إله ... الموضوع بقى كله آله .

أستغفرك ربي وأتوب إليك ... اللهم أنزل عليهم هدايتك ...


----------



## نـور العالم (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



عاشق مصر قال:


> يعني نفهم من كدا إنه معادل لله ... يعني هو ذاته إله ... صح
> طيب والإله إللي كان فوق هو برضه إله ... الموضوع بقى كله آله .
> 
> أستغفرك ربي وأتوب إليك ... اللهم أنزل عليهم هدايتك ...


*هو اله واحد*
*مكتوب *
*الله ظهر فى الجسد (1تي 3 : 16)*
*اى وُجد فى الارض بالجسد *
*وحينما كان فى الارض بالجسد 
طبيعته لم تتغير ولم تنقص 
بالطبيعة كان يعادل و هو فى السماء

طوبى للرجل الذى ينال الفهم ( ام 3 : 13 )*


----------



## السلطان (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

والله شوقتني انا في انتضارك يا عزيزي


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*عاشق مصر
طيب والإله إللي كان فوق هو برضه إله ... الموضوع بقى كله آله .*

*
مفيش إله فوق وإله تحت 

الله لا يحدّه مكان 

فحينما كان على الارض .... كان في نفس الوقت في السماء

الله يوجد في أي مكان .... في أي وقت

فهو يملئ الكون كله لأنه عظيم*


----------



## al safer_3 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*نفهم من مشاركات المسلمين بالموضوع انهم اقتنعوا بان المسيح اقر بلاهوته ولم يجدوا رد يدحضوا به ما سبق لذا بدؤوا في مناقشة مسالة اخرى وهي التوحيد في المسيحية . وهذا ليتاكد المسلم من ان المصادر التى يعتمد عليها في نقد المسيحية هي مصادر عن جهال يخدعون الناس واله الاسلام خادعهم . 

هل لنا من ادلة اخرى قوية - بعد كل ما قاله الاخوة الاحباء - تثبت اقرار المسيح بلاهوته ؟ 

ننتظر مشاركات الاخوة المسيحيين في اثبات ذلك وادلة المسلمين في نفيه . 
*


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

عجبي على فكرهم

مستعدين لاثبات ان الله فقط في السماوات لا في الارض لينكروا الوهية السيد المسيح 



النص الذي اقتطعته من سفر الملوك الاول هو بالاصل جزء من صلاة و شكر سليمان النبي لله في يوم تدشين الهيكل و كان قد حل الله في القدس و في كل الهيكل و امتلأ الهيكل بمجد الله

[q-bible]
*10 *وَكَانَ لَمَّا خَرَجَ الْكَهَنَةُ مِنَ الْقُدْسِ أَنَّ السَّحَابَ مَلأَ بَيْتَ الرَّبِّ، *11 *وَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعِ الْكَهَنَةُ أَنْ يَقِفُوا لِلْخِدْمَةِ بِسَبَبِ السَّحَابِ، لأَنَّ مَجْدَ الرَّبِّ مَلأَ بَيْتَ الرَّبِّ.
[/q-bible]


و يوضح ان الله في كل مكان و لا يحتاج الى مسكن لكن الشعب سيصلي لله هناك و يطلب غفران خطايا الشعب 


اذ نكمل قراءة الاصحاح 

[q-bible]
وَوَقَفَ سُلَيْمَانُ أَمَامَ مَذْبَحِ الرَّبِّ تُجَاهَ كُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَبَسَطَ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ *23 *وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، لَيْسَ إِلهٌ مِثْلَكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَلاَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، حَافِظُ الْعَهْدِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ لِعَبِيدِكَ السَّائِرِينَ أَمَامَكَ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِهِمْ. *24 *الَّذِي قَدْ حَفِظْتَ لِعَبْدِكَ دَاوُدَ أَبِي مَا كَلَّمْتَهُ بِهِ، فَتَكَلَّمْتَ بِفَمِكَ وَأَكْمَلْتَ بِيَدِكَ كَهذَا الْيَوْمِ. *25 *وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ احْفَظْ لِعَبْدِكَ دَاوُدَ أَبِي مَا كَلَّمْتَهُ بِهِ قَائِلاً: لاَ يُعْدَمُ لَكَ أَمَامِي رَجُلٌ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ، إِنْ كَانَ بَنُوكَ إِنَّماَ يَحْفَظُونَ طُرُقَهُمْ حَتَّى يَسِيرُوا أَمَامِي كَمَا سِرْتَ أَنْتَ أَمَامِي. *26 *وَالآنَ يَا إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَتَحَقَّقْ كَلاَمُكَ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتَ بِهِ عَبْدَكَ دَاوُدَ أَبِي. *27 *لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ؟ *28 *فَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى صَلاَةِ عَبْدِكَ وَإِلَى تَضَرُّعِهِ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهِي، وَاسْمَعِ الصُّرَاخَ وَالصَّلاَةَ الَّتِي يُصَلِّيهَا عَبْدُكَ أَمَامَكَ الْيَوْمَ
[/q-bible]


فهذه الصلاة لسليمان النبي ليؤكد ان الله لا يحتاج الى الهيكل و انه في كل مكان. 



في النهاية

الله خالق السموات و الارض لا يحده اي شيئ و لكنه ظهر بالجسد 

و التجسد لا يؤثر على الالوهة


نصلي لله ان ينور العقول


----------



## abijayel (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



انت الفادي قال:


> قواعد التشبيه في اللغة العربية..







انت الفادي قال:


> قواعد للتشبيه البلاغي فيجب مارعاة المشبه و


 لا توجد في اللغة العربية على الإطلاق فاضبط معجمك.



انت الفادي قال:


> ..فأذا كنت انت عربي و لديك بعض قواعد اللغة العربية


طيب سنرى من يحسنها ومن هو متنكب عن نهجها وقواعدها و بلاغتها:




انت الفادي قال:


> فالسيد المسيح هو الله و ليس شبيها له يا عزيزي.


نقول شبيها به و ليس له ومن كتابك المقدس:[Q-BIBLE]*بَلْ هُوَ مُشَبَّهٌ بِابْنِ اللهِ*[/Q-BIBLE]مشبه بـــ وليس لـــــ



> و مغايرا في كلامه.


تعبير لا يمت للفصحى بصلة و القريب ك مغير بتشديد الياء مع الكسر.
و لا أحاسبك على الأخطاء النحوية فردك وجوابك مُـــــــرَقَّـــع بها .



> ان الله منزه عن التشبيه.. و هذا شئ حقيقي فلا نقدر ان نشبه الله بالسيد لمسيح و لا بأي شخص اخر.. فالسيد المسيح هو الله و ليس شبيها له يا عزيزي.


 هذا الذي نناقش و لادليل عليه فالمتاح من أقوال يسوع قوله : "أنا إنسان" يوحنا8/40.وننتظر منكم أن ترونا النصالذي قال فيه :"أنا الله." بالضبط كما قالها رب العهد القديم :" أنا الله." التكوين35/11  و46/3 وغيرها من النصوص كثير تصريحا  لا  تعريضا. جهارا نهارا  لا  سرا. في العلن  لا  في الخفاء.ولم تعقب على نص :

[Q-BIBLE]*لأَنَّهُ مَنْ مِثْلِي وَمَنْ يُحَاكِمُنِي وَمَنْ هُوَ الرَّاعِي الَّذِي يَقِفُ أَمَامِي *[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

طبعا اعتيادي لا تجيب على كل المداخلة التي تبين نقلك الاعمى لكل شيئ 

للأسف صادروا عقلك و قلبك قبل ان تسجل هنا 


اهم بند في قوانين التسجيل ممنوع التفسير الشخصي للكتاب المقدس 


و انت لست تفسر على هواك فقط بل تقطع النص حتى تخفي المعنى 




abijayel قال:


> 1- التجسد مشيبهة الله للمخلوقين و الله منزه عن تلك المشابهة .
> 
> [q-bible]*25فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟ يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ*[/q-bible] اشعياء40.
> وأما بالنسبة للتجسد في الإنسان فرب العهد القديم يأبى ذلك و لا يقبله [q-bible]*:لأَنِّي اللَّهُ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ *[/q-bible]هوشع11.
> ...


 

التجسد هو عمل لا صفة 

الله تجسد لاجل البشر و التجسد لم ينقص من قدره لانه هو الله القدير خالق كل شيئ 


و الله لا يشبهه احد في الوهيته و قدرته ... 

لكن البشر مدعوين ان يسيروا على طريق القداسة 

لانه هو خلق الانسان على شبهه و مثاله لكن ليس طبعا في جوهره 
 لكن في القداسة 

[Q-BIBLE] 
وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا
[/Q-BIBLE]


التجسد هو لفداء العالم و تحمل السيد المسيح الضرب و الموت مع ان الالوهة منزهة عن الالم و الموت 

و هذا موضوع آخر 

حتى لا يتشتت هذا الموضوع عن الوهية السيد المسيح 

اذا اردت الاستفسار عن التجسد و الفداء 

اكتب موضوع منفصل في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة و نجيبك بكل سرور 





> ولم تعقب على نص المحاكمة .ما قولكم فيه و أقصد :إرميا 49/19 و 50/49
> [q-bible]*لأَنَّهُ مَنْ مِثْلِي وَمَنْ يُحَاكِمُنِي وَمَنْ هُوَ الرَّاعِي الَّذِي يَقِفُ أَمَامِي*[/q-bible]


 
نعقب على  كل نص على حدة 

فاذا انتهت شبهتك عن النص المقتطع من صلاة سليمان النبي 


حينئذ نكمل للرد على شبهتك عن المحاكمة 


و السيد المسيح الله المتجسد لم يكذب لانه الوحيد من البشر الذي لم يخطئ قط 


بعد الانتهاء من كل شبهة نتحول للأخرى 



سلام و نعمة


----------



## al safer_3 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



abijayel قال:


> لاحظ المصطلح ابن الإنسان.ثـــــــــــــــــــم يقول بعد ذلك:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اولا : ما المقصود بابن الانسان ؟ اي من هو ؟ *


----------



## al safer_3 (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



> 1- التجسد مشيبهة الله للمخلوقين و الله منزه عن تلك المشابهة .



*كيف ياتي هذا الكلام من مسلم يؤمن بان الله خلق ادم على صورة الرحمن . هل تجهل عقيدتك ؟ 

من قال اننا نشبه الله بالانسان ؟ فالله وهو روح ظهر في الجسد ولم يتحول الله لجسد ولم يشبه روح الله بالانسان . وهذا ايضا في توراة موسى ظهر لابراهيم في صورة شخص راجع اصحاح 18 من سفر التكوين . *


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*abijayel
وننتظر منكم أن ترونا النصالذي قال فيه :"أنا الله." بالضبط كما قالها رب العهد القديم :" أنا الله.*

*لن يقول المسيح أنا الله لأن الناس رأته وخلق أعين للمولود أعمى فسجد للمسيح لأنه عرف أنه (الله الخالق)

فإذا كانوا قد عرفوه أنه الله فلا حاجة للمسيح أن يقول لهم (أنا الله)

لكن في العهد القديم لم يكن متجسداً لكي يروه الناس 

هذا هو الفرق بين الكلام في العهد القديم .... والكلام في العهد الجديد

(هل تقول لأولادك .... أنا بابا ... أنا بابا ..... في كل مرة تدخل فيها البيت)*


----------



## abdallah99 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



al safer_3 قال:


> *كيف ياتي هذا الكلام من مسلم يؤمن بان الله خلق ادم على صورة الرحمن . هل تجهل عقيدتك ؟
> 
> من قال اننا نشبه الله بالانسان ؟ فالله وهو روح ظهر في الجسد ولم يتحول الله لجسد ولم يشبه روح الله بالانسان . وهذا ايضا في توراة موسى ظهر لابراهيم في صورة شخص راجع اصحاح 18 من سفر التكوين . *



مين اللى قالك ان الاسلام قال ان الله خلق ادم على صورته

لو سمحت لو تجهل الدين الاسلامى و ده شىء اكيد متتكلمش فيه

و تقول حاجات على لسانه و هوا برىء منك


----------



## استفانوس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



> مين اللى قالك ان الاسلام قال ان الله خلق ادم على صورته


اخي الحبيب

ان هذا القسم خاص بالرد على الشبهات المسيحية
ولكن هذا الرابط يعطيك الجواب الكافي على الذي لاتعرفه عن هذا الموضوع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25181


----------



## al safer_3 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



al safer_3 قال:


> *اولا : ما المقصود بابن الانسان ؟ اي من هو ؟ *


*abijayel

لم اسمع ردك على السؤال المقتبس !!!!
*


----------



## veronika (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

مافيش فايدة فيهم


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

اله اله اله 
 محض افتراء 
اية فى القران يا مسلمين تعلمنا بالحقيقة من سورة المائدة تمعنوها ولسوف تفهمون ولا تلتفتوا لما يعلنون
((( لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئاان اراد  ان يهلك
 المسيح ابن مريم وامة ومن فى الارض جميعا ولله ملك السموات والارض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء
والله على كل شئ قدير )))
نصيحتى للمسلمين ما جدوى الجدال فى عقول هيا عقول ________________
اسف هل يسوعكم اله هذا ما تحاولون ان تقنعونا به 
واذا كنا نعرف الفرق بين التشبية والكناية وكامل قواعد اللغة 
فما هو الشئ الجليل ان يكون الاله على الارض وسط الناس يأكل ويشرب ويتبول ويغوط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا هو الله حسب زعمكم فما معنى هذه الاية
((( لا تضطرب قلوبكم .انتم تؤمنون بالله فأمنوا بى .فى بيت ابى منازل كثيرة  والا فانى  كنت قد قلت لكم
.انا امضى لاعد لكم مكانا .)))يوحنا  14
ما معنى كلمة ابى هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل يقصد نفسة ولو كان يقصدها فلماذا لم يقل عندى منازل كثيرة مباشرة ما داعى اللف فى الالفاظ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وايضا
(((ليس احدا ياتى الى الاب الا بى ))) يوحنا 6.14
ما معنى كلمة الاب هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هو شخص غير نفسة واذا كان يتكلم عن نفسة لماذا وضعت كلمة الاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ؤ
وايضا 
(((لوكنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون لانى قلت امضى الى الرب لان ابى اعظم منى )) يوحنا14 .28
ابى اعظم منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما قولكم لن اعقب ساترككم تعقبون انتم 
________________________________
واذا كان هو الرب والابن معا فما معنى هذا 
(((ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على الارض وكان يصلى لكى تعبر عنه الساعة ان امكن 
وقال <يا ابا الاب . وكل شئ مستطاع لك . فاجز عنى هذه الكاس ولكن ليكن ما لا اريد انا 
بل ما تريد انت >))) مرقس 14 35.36
لست اريد اقناع انا اريد تفسير هل هذا من نسج خيالى ام ان هذا من انجيلكم 
ولعلى اعلم ان التفسيرات ستنهال علينا لاثبات عكس كلامى 
من كان يدعوا يسوع المحبة ان يخلصة هل كان يدعوا نفسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

عزيزي الابيض

انت تستشهد بأيات انت مش فهم الحوار فيها ايه.. و لكن كالعادة اقتطاع و قص و لصق دون وعي
اكمل الاية الاولي و انت تعرف:
يوحنا 14 : 1 - 7
[Q-BIBLE]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي. 2 فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا، 3 وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا آتِي أَيْضًا وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ، حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا، 4 وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ».[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]5 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا:«يَا سَيِّدُ، لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ، فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟» 6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 7 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ»[/FONT]*
[/Q-BIBLE]

يبقي معني الكلام ايه يا باشا؟؟

بالنسبة لسؤالك التاني المختص بموضوع لماذا كلمة الاب هنا.. فطبعا حضرتك ما بتقراش حاجة في المنتدي هنا و لا بتعرف حاجة في الكتاب المقدس ..لانك لو بتقرا حتلاقي الرد علي سؤالك في المنتدي.

ثانيا:
نرجوا عدم تحريف الايات.. فانت كتبت.


> (((لوكنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون لانى قلت امضى الى الرب لان ابى اعظم منى )) يوحنا14 .28
> ابى اعظم منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما قولكم لن اعقب ساترككم تعقبون انتم


و النص الصحيح هو 
[Q-BIBLE] يوحنا 14 : 28

*[FONT=&quot] 28 سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ، لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنّ[/FONT]*
[/Q-BIBLE]

هذا هو النص كامل و صحيح و ليس كما انت اقتطعت. و ايضا تم الرد عليها في هذا القسم... معليش  اتعب نفسك شوية و اطلع فوق خالص في كلمة اسمها بحث اضغط عليها و دور علي الكلمة. انا عارف انه عمل مرهق بالنسبة لك تعمل كده لكن تقول ايه؟؟ احنا متعبين.. و لو المشوار طويل عليك لغاية كلمة بحث في الاعلي خدلك تاكسي و الحساب عندي.


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

لا مش هتعب نفسى يا استاذ 
هاقولك ليه انا مش متابع ولا بتابع لانى دائما موقوف ودائما ردودى محذوفة الا فى القليل 
وللعلم لم تعود لى عضويتى الا بانى راسلت الادارة 
ولللعم لم انا لم احرف شئ هو خطئ فى الكتابة واسف لانك تعلم انى لم اقص او اللصق 
وتعلم ايضا انى لم اقتطع من المعانى وانا معك يا سيدى  

(( سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ، لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنّ ))
ابى اعظم منى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لست احاورك انا اتسائل كيف تدعونى لان اخالف طبيعة الاية وافهمها كما تريد انت لا كما تعلن هيا
 صراحة عن نفسها 
ابن يتكلم عن الاب ويعرف المحيطين به ان ابيه اعظم منه 
ولست اطلب اكثر من هذا  انا لا افسر الايه لانه ليس اختصاصى ولكنى ارى فحواها 
انها تبوح عن معنى صريح لا تدليس له 
وشكرا على ثمن التاكسى 
انا هروح مشى الماشى رياضة


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

اه بالنسبة للاية ده انت مخدتش بالك منها ولا ايه 
(((ثم تقدم قليلا وخر على الارض وكان يصلى لكى تعبر عنه الساعة ان امكن
وقال <يا ابا الاب . وكل شئ مستطاع لك . فاجز عنى هذه الكاس ولكن ليكن ما لا اريد انا
بل ما تريد انت >))) مرقس 14.35.35
من كان يدعوا يسوع المحبة ان يخلصة هل كان يدعوا نفسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وضح ؟؟؟ من كان يدعوا ويريدة ان يجز عنه الكاس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new2:
واى كاس يخشى منها الاله وهو خالقها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واذا كانت هناك ارادتين ارادة الداعى وارادة المستمع للدعاء 
فارادة الاب هيا الغالبة وارادة الداعى لا قيمة لها لان ما اراده الاب هو ما سوف يكون 
اذا هناك شيئين الاب والداعى الابن وهذا اله وهذا اله ام انهم واحد يحاور نفسة فيكلمها ويدعوها 
اتعبنى التفكير 
فعلا اتعبنى التفكير 
:a82:


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

هتقولى الاب والاب هو الابن لانه كما تقول كلمة فهيا بنت شفاهك 
ويسوع هو كلمة الاب لهذا اطلقت الابن صح مش هو ده اللى انت عايزنى اروح اشوفه


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

هتقولى الاب هو  الابن لانه كما تقول كلمة فهيا بنت شفاهك 
ويسوع هو كلمة الاب لهذا اطلقت الابن صح مش هو ده اللى انت عايزنى اروح اشوفه


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> لا مش هتعب نفسى يا استاذ
> هاقولك ليه انا مش متابع ولا بتابع لانى دائما موقوف ودائما ردودى محذوفة الا فى القليل
> وللعلم لم تعود لى عضويتى الا بانى راسلت الادارة
> ولللعم لم انا لم احرف شئ هو خطئ فى الكتابة واسف لانك تعلم انى لم اقص او اللصق
> ...



يا ابني
فحوا الاية هو ايضا تفسيرها.. و كما انت قلت ان التفسير ليس من اختصاصك اذن فالفحوي هي ايضا ليس من اختصاصك لان في تفسير الاية موجود فحوي الاية و معناها و المقصود بها و ابعادها و و و و و ..
اذن في حالة كلامك هذا انت لا تريد الحقيقة بل تريد ما يرضيك حتي ولو كان خطاء.
انا لا اريد ان اقحم القرأن في هذا الحوار و لكنه هناك العديد من الايات التي لو لم اتخذ تفسير المسلمين لتفسيرها يبقي عليه العوض في الاسلام.


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> هتقولى الاب والاب هو الابن لانه كما تقول كلمة فهيا بنت شفاهك
> ويسوع هو كلمة الاب لهذا اطلقت الابن صح مش هو ده اللى انت عايزنى اروح اشوفه



طيب ايه رأيك انا ما كنتش عايز اقول كده؟
دور يا حبيبي و انت حتلاقي.


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

شكرا لانت الفادى لانه يستطيع بحنكة ادارة الحوار 
ويعرف كيف يخرج من المازق 
يا انت الفادى اعلم مهما طالت تفاسير وكثرة ومهما طالت تفسيراتكم وكثرت لن نؤمن لبعضنا البعض 
ولهذا لن اكثر فى حوارى معك سارد كما رددت فى موضوع اخر لكن ليس بنفس الايه 
((فيسوع هذا اقامة الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك )) اعمال الرسل 2 .32
اتحتاج هذه لتفسير 
((ايها الاحباء اطلب اليكم كغرباء ونزلاء ان تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية التى تحارب النفس ))
بطرس الاولى 2,3._-11
وهذه ايضا


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

مأذق ايه يا أبني؟؟؟؟؟
انت فاكر نفسك جايب الديب من ديله؟؟؟
انا لما قلتلك روح اعمل بحث ..انا قصدت كده علشان 
اولا: اثبت لك انه هناك من القي هذا السؤال من قبل و ليس انت البطل الهمام اول من يلقيها. و تلقي الرد عليه و ذهب يجر زيله ورائه.
ثانيا: علشان انت نفسك تقرا الرد.. و تعمل زيه.

فهمت بقي ليه انا قلتلك ابحث؟؟
اما بخصوص كلامي عن التفاسير.. 
اراك ماذلت مصر اصرارا شديد و لا تغضب مني بل اصرار بغباء... في نقل الايات و فهمها من نفسك دون الرجوع الي تفاسير الاباء الاولين.
مصيبة ايه دي.
طيب اريحك.. علشان يبقي الكلام موضوعي... اكتبلي انت فهمت ايه من الاية دي..اكتبهولي بالتفصيل علشان نمسكه و نناقشه حته حته.


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> شكرا لانت الفادى لانه يستطيع بحنكة ادارة الحوار
> ويعرف كيف يخرج من المازق
> يا انت الفادى اعلم مهما طالت تفاسير وكثرة ومهما طالت تفسيراتكم وكثرت لن نؤمن لبعضنا البعض
> ولهذا لن اكثر فى حوارى معك سارد كما رددت فى موضوع اخر لكن ليس بنفس الايه
> ...



ياللا يا سبع (حنشوف السبع حيقلب علي ايه بعد الشرح)
اشرحلي بالتفصيل انت فهمت ايه من الايتين دول.


----------



## alabyad (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

انا حمار مش فاهم حاجة يا اخ 
ممكن لما اجيبلك انا ايه تقولى انت التفسير وانا لما افهمة من شرحك اقولك انا فهت ايه 
وادى ايتين فسر للحمار علشان يفهم 
يمكن تعمل منه انسان يستحق ان يحيا فى مجتمعكم


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

لا ناصح... هههههه..
مش انت بتقول ان الايات واضحة من غير تفسير؟؟؟
يبقي قوللي هنا انت فهمت منهم ايه بالتفصيل.
لا لا لا انت مش حمار حبيبي... انت ارقي من كده


----------



## alabyad (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

شكرا على الرد حبيبى 
كلنا مخلوقات ارقى من الحمار 
الا تعنى الايه الاولى ان يسوع مات ثم اقامه الاب او الله كما ذكر وتلاميذة شهودعلى هذه المعجزة
ثم انى طلت منك انت وانت من جهابزة التزيف ان تزيف لنا الامر حتى نعرف حقيقتة بدلا من
 ان نزيف نحن المسلمين اموركم وندلسها على هونا 
ولست ادرى اليس لنا حق ان نتعجب ونسأل عن ما هو مجهول لنا 
اوليس لهذا السبب انشأتم هذا المنتدى لتردوا على ضلالاتنا 
هاتوا براهينكم نتعلم منها علم البراهين وعلم الدلائل 
ولعلى سوف اطرح موضوع فى القريب يمكن اكون جهبذ او علامة كما اطلقت عليا انت من قبل 
شكرا انت الفادى على اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار وعلى صبرك على الجهلاء امثالى من المسلمين 
ومنكم نستقى العلم ونتعلم


----------



## انت الفادي (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> شكرا على الرد حبيبى
> كلنا مخلوقات ارقى من الحمار
> الا تعنى الايه الاولى ان يسوع مات ثم اقامه الاب او الله كما ذكر وتلاميذة شهودعلى هذه المعجزة
> ثم انى طلت منك انت وانت من جهابزة التزيف ان تزيف لنا الامر حتى نعرف حقيقتة بدلا من
> ...



عزيزي الابيض..
لا شكر علي واجب عزيزي.
ثانيا: هناك فرق بين ان تطرح سؤالا و تنتظر الاجابة من متلقي السؤال
 وبين ان تطرح سؤالا و اجابة له دون انتظار اي ردة فعل من متلقي السؤال..
فأنت قمت بألقاء السؤال و قمت بالاجابة عليه.. دون حتي ان تنتظر منا رد.. فأنت تتكلم بمنظور انك تعرف الاجابة مسبقا

اما بخصوص موضوع اني من جهابزة التزييف.. فها انت تضع فرض و تفرضه علي و علي القارئ بأني مزور... فأين رأيت مني تزوير يا عزيزي؟؟؟؟؟
بصراحة انا اشعر بأني اتكلم  مع رجل كبير في سن ال 12 سنه

فأنت تضع النظريات و تضع الاجابات.. و الفرضيات .. و تفرض علينا قبولها..  و لو اظهرنا لك خطائك فنحن مزورين محرفين.

عموما.. انا لن ارد عليك في تفسير الايات الا بعد ان تزكر لي.. 
اين قمت انا بالتزوير سواء في حواري معك او في المنتدي هنا او في اي منتديات اخري..
اعطني نص واحد انا قمت بتزويره. ثم نكمل معا في تفسير الايات.


----------



## alabyad (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

ضع ما يحلوا لك من ردود هذا رأى الخاص ولم اجبر احد ان يصدقة 
ولى هنا عبارة تقول 
(( رأى صواب يحتمل الخطأ ورايى غير ى يحتمل الصواب ))
وانت يا سيدى لن تمنعنى من انضع نظرياتى الخاصة 
اما بالنسبة للتفسير هذا ما اراه واما تفسيرك فضعه فانت ادرى به منى وانا الجاهل الجهول 
انت تعلم جيدا ان كل ما يكتب هنا بالنسبة لى تزيف 
فلا تتعجب من هذا  لانك تعلم هذا جيدا 
وهل رايت مسلم يوما ياتى الى هنا يمدح تفسيراتكم ويصفها بالصحيحة 
لماذا التعجب والاستغراب  انا لم اسبك اطلاقا ولم اصفك بما ليس فيك 
فانت منذ نعومة اظافرك تتعلم التزيف دون ان تدرى 
فانت ولدت فى بحر متلاطم الامواج كله عواصف واعاصير  فهل سوف تكون يوما معتاد على الهدوء 
او دعنى اقول قول اخر انت ولدت فى صحراء جردا هادئة على الدوام هل سوف تتعود على الضجيج
من شب على شئ شاب عليه 
وهذا ما شب عليه كل مسحيى
اما انى اطلب منك التفسير فهذا ليس لى بل للاخرين لكى يعرفوا ما تنطق به كتاباتكم 
ولكى يتعلموا ويعرفوا كيف يردون فى المستقبل هذا من اجل اخوانى فى الاسلام 
وليس لى لن اربح شئ ابدا ولن استفيد ولن اكون يوما من (( نور العالم )) الذين هم انتم 
اما سنى فهو ليس بالمهم لانى فى هذه الدنيا ضيف لن اخلد 
مصيرى الموت مثلى مثلك فى هذا 
ام انك تنكر الموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولتعلم ان السن مجرد لحظات عابرة كم هو عمر الكون فى نظرك 
احسب انت عمر وقل لى كم يساوى فى عمر الكون 
ولو كنت تعلم كم ستدوم الدنيا بعض موتك فاحسب باكثر دقة كم يكون عمرك 
شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*وانت يا سيدى لن تمنعنى من انضع نظرياتى الخاصة 

نستطيع أن نمنعك
ــــــــــــــ

انت تعلم جيدا ان كل ما يكتب هنا بالنسبة لى تزيف 
فلا تتعجب من هذا لانك تعلم هذا جيدا 

كلام طبيعي من واحد زيك
ــــــــــــــ

فانت منذ نعومة اظافرك تتعلم التزيف

لاُ تُخطئ في حق من هو أشرف منك
ــــــــــــــ

 دون ان تدرى فانت ولدت فى بحر متلاطم الامواج كله عواصف واعاصير فهل سوف تكون يوما معتاد على الهدوء او دعنى اقول قول اخر انت ولدت فى صحراء جردا هادئة على الدوام هل سوف تتعود على الضجيج

حضرتك شاعر بمغص
ــــــــــــــ

(( نور العالم )) الذين هم انتم 

نعم نور العالم أردت أم لم ترد
ــــــــــــــ

مصيرى الموت مثلى مثلك فى هذا ام انك تنكر الموت ؟

الموت لك أنت فقط .... أما نحن فلنا حياة أبدية (كلام عالى عليك)*


----------



## alabyad (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

وحشنى انت الفادى وا ايضا فريدى 
انا هنا عودة جديدة لاستكمال النقاش وها قد بدأت اعد عدتى للمتابعة 
ودعونى اولا اشكر الادارة التى لا تتوانى فى الايقاف 
وهيا بهذا تجعل الموضوعات تفتر ولا داعى للتسرع فى الايقاف 
وشكرا مرة اخرى 
واهلا ايها القوم على انكم لا زلتم محتفظين بهذه الردود الجميله لكم والتى كله مديح لشخصى المتواضع


----------



## انت الفادي (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> وحشنى انت الفادى وا ايضا فريدى
> انا هنا عودة جديدة لاستكمال النقاش وها قد بدأت اعد عدتى للمتابعة
> ودعونى اولا اشكر الادارة التى لا تتوانى فى الايقاف
> وهيا بهذا تجعل الموضوعات تفتر ولا داعى للتسرع فى الايقاف
> ...



ماذلت انتظر منك تلبية طلبي و هو:
انت اتهمتني بالتزوير و التزييف...و انا اطلب منك ان تقتبس لي  احد هذه التزييفات او التحريفات التي حسب زعمك قمت انا بها في مشاركاتي.

و لو لم تأتي لي بهذه التزييفات التي انا قمت بها... فسأطل من الادارة بوقف للتعدي علي.


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

انت الفادى لن اطلب منك اكثر من ان تذهب الى موضوع لا زال رهن النقاش 
وللسادة ان يتابعوا ولست ارميك الا بما رأيت 
واسف اذا كانت كلمتى قد مست كبريائك ولكنى لم اقصد 
ولن اقول الا انك تعلم ان الحقيقة اكبر من ان ندركها 
ان الله هو فى كل شئ  وكل مكان 
ولكن لم يقل ابدا انه الله 
انظر الى هذا الاصحاح من انجيل مرقس 15 العدد رقم34
(( وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً:«إِلُوِي، إِلُوِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» اَلَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟))
من كان ينادى الم يقل الهى ومن يكون الاله الا رب السماء الذى ناداه 
انظر ايضا الاصحاح 9 من انجيل مرقس العدد31 
((31 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ». 
قال ابن الانسان ولم يقل حتى ابن الله 
شكرا


----------



## alabyad (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

واعود فاقول ان المسيح ليس هو الله ولا ابن الله
انظر الى هذا انجيل متى فقرة اربعة 
(((‏ثم صعد الروح بيسوع إلى البرية، ليجرّب من قبل إبليس، وبعدما صام أربعين نهاراً، وأربعين ليلة، جاع أخيراً، فتقدم إليه المجرب وقال له‏:‏ ‏"‏إن كنت ابن الله، فقل لهذه الحجارة أن تتحول إلى خبز‏!‏‏"‏ فأجابه قائلاً‏:‏ ‏"‏قد كتب‏:‏ ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله‏!‏‏"‏ ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة، وأوقفه على حافة سطح الهيكل، وقال له‏:‏ ‏"‏إن كنت ابن الله، فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل، لأنه قد كتب‏:‏ يوصي ملائكته بك، فيحملونك على أيديهم لكي لا تصطدم قدمك بحجر‏!‏‏"‏ فقال له يسوع‏:‏ ‏"‏وقد كتب أيضاً لا تجرب الرب إلهك‏!‏‏"‏‏.‏ 

ثم أخذه إبليس أيضاً إلى قمة جبل عال جداً، وأراه جميع ممالك العالم وعظمتها، وقال له‏:‏ ‏"‏أعطيك هذه كلها إن جثوت وسجدت لي‏!‏‏"‏ فقال له يسوع‏:‏ ‏"‏اذهب يا شيطان‏!‏ فقد كتب‏:‏ للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد‏!‏‏"‏‏.‏ 

فتركه إبليس، وإذا بعض الملائكة جاءوا وأخذوا يخدمونه‏)‏‏.‏ 

اذا هل هو الله او ابن الله
وهل الروح الذى صعد بالمسيح ليس الروح القدس اى انه منفصل وشئ اخر 
وهل يحتاج الله ان يصعد الى الشيطان حتى يجرب اساليبة فى الغواية اليس هو من خلقة 

وما معنى هذه ايضا 
((وقوله عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏(‏فعندما تصلي فادخل غرفتك، وأغلق عليك بابك،
 وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يكافئك‏)‏ ‏(‏متى 6/7‏)‏‏
هل يعنى هذا انى ابن الله عجبا واذا كانت هكذا فأن ابن الله المقصود من قولكم
 هو الله لان الابن اقنوم من اقانيم الله 
وانظر ايضا الى هذا 
((ذكر إنجيل لوقا أن عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام بدأ ‏(‏معموديته‏)‏ على يد يوحنا المعمدان ‏(‏يحيى بن زكريا عليهما السلام‏)‏، وأنه بينما كان يصلي ‏(‏هكذا‏)‏ انفتحت السماء، وهبط عليه روح القدس متخذاً هيئة جسمية مثل حمامة، وانطلق صوت من السماء يقول‏:‏ ‏"‏أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت كل سرور‏"‏ ‏(‏لوقا 3/21‏)‏‏.‏ 

وبالرغم من أن هذا كله حكاية، وليس كلاماً منزلاً من الله سبحانه وتعالى كما نرى، ولا هو مروي، أو منقول من قول عيسى -عليه السلام-، ومعلوم أن لوقا كاتب هذا الإنجيل لم يكن أيضاً تلميذاً للمسيح عليه السلام‏.‏‏.‏، بالرغم من كل هذا فإن هذا النص يدل دلالة قطعية على أن عيسى لم يكن إلا رسولاً نزل عليه الوحي، وليس هو ابن الله نسباً، أو ذاتاً، أو أقنوماً كما ادعتم وهذه هي الأدلة‏:‏- 

 ذكره أن عيسى تعمد‏.‏‏.‏ والرب لا يَتَعَمَّدُ ‏(‏أي يؤهل ليدخل في خدمة الله وعبادته‏)‏ فكيف يتعمد الرب‏؟‏‏.‏‏.‏ ألعبادة نفسه‏؟‏‏!‏‏!‏ أم لعبادة أبيه‏؟‏‏!‏ أم لعبادة ذاته‏؟‏‏!‏‏!‏ 
هل الرب كان يصلى لنفسة وكيف هذا اذا 
انظر مرة اخرى الى هذا 
 قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏هبط عليه روح القدس مثل حمامة‏)‏ يدل على أن روح القدس هذا هو الملاك الذي ينزل على الأنبياء، وليس أقنوماً، ولا جزءاً من الله كما ادعتم ، وهذا إبطال لقولكم إن الله ثالث ثلاثة لأنه لو كان روح القدس الذي كان مثل حمامة جزءاً من الله -تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً-، وكان المسيح جزءاً آخر، وكان الله في السماوات جزءاً ثالثاً، كما تدعون لكان هذا من أبطل الباطل، لأنه ليس إلا رب واحد، تعالى أن يكون له جزء، كما قال تعالى في القرآن الكريم‏:‏ ‏{‏وجعلوا له من عباده جزءاً إن الإنسان لكفور مبين‏}‏‏.‏ 

فكيف تدعون -وهذه مقالتكم في الشرك، والتثليث- أنكم تؤمنون بوحدانية الله سبحانه وتعالى‏؟‏‏!‏‏!‏ 

 لو فرضنا أن من روى هذا الإنجيل سمع النداء الذي انطلق من السماء يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت كل سرور‏)‏‏.‏ فإن هذا لا يعني بحال أن عيسى بن مريم -عليه السلام- جزء منه، تعالى الله سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون المبطلون علواً كبيراً وإنما كما تطلقون على الله بأنه الأب فتقولون ‏(‏أبانا الذي في السماوات‏)‏، وكما تذكرون أن عيسى قال لكم مراراً‏:‏‏(‏أبي، وأبيكم‏)‏ فلماذا لا يكون معنى البنوة هنا بنوة الرحمة والتعليم والإرسال‏؟‏ 
شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*من كان ينادى الم يقل الهى ومن يكون الاله الا رب السماء الذى ناداه 

المسيح الانسان هو الذي كان ينادي الله

الذي تم فيه الصلب هو الجسد 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

«إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ». 
قال ابن الانسان ولم يقل حتى ابن الله 

بين تلاميذة يتكلم كابن الله العالم بكل شئ قبل أن يحدث 

ولكن أحداث الصليب تخصه كابن الانسان (الناسوت)

هل يستطيع انسان عادي أن يقول 

يقوم في اليوم الثالث (يعلم الغيب ) (له القدرة على الإحياء)(بل إحياء نفسه)

أنه الله ...   أنه الله ...أنه الله ...*


----------



## انت الفادي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> واعود فاقول ان المسيح ليس هو الله ولا ابن الله
> انظر الى هذا انجيل متى فقرة اربعة
> (((‏ثم صعد الروح بيسوع إلى البرية، ليجرّب من قبل إبليس، وبعدما صام أربعين نهاراً، وأربعين ليلة، جاع أخيراً، فتقدم إليه المجرب وقال له‏:‏ ‏"‏إن كنت ابن الله، فقل لهذه الحجارة أن تتحول إلى خبز‏!‏‏"‏ فأجابه قائلاً‏:‏ ‏"‏قد كتب‏:‏ ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله‏!‏‏"‏ ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدسة، وأوقفه على حافة سطح الهيكل، وقال له‏:‏ ‏"‏إن كنت ابن الله، فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل، لأنه قد كتب‏:‏ يوصي ملائكته بك، فيحملونك على أيديهم لكي لا تصطدم قدمك بحجر‏!‏‏"‏ فقال له يسوع‏:‏ ‏"‏وقد كتب أيضاً لا تجرب الرب إلهك‏!‏‏"‏‏.‏
> 
> ...


عزيزي... الروح هنا هو الروح القدس.. لكن .. لماذا لم يقول الكاتب* ثم صعد الروح القدس بيسوع*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا قال ثم صعد الروح بيسوع الي البرية؟؟؟ لماذا لم يقل الروح القدس؟؟؟؟
ببساطة شديدة.. لو قال ثم صعد الروح القدس بيسوع.. لكنا جعل التمايز هنا و الفرق كبير جدا بين الروح القدس و بين السيد المسيح.. و لكنه قال هنا و اشكرك علي اعترافك انه الروح القدس.. فهو صعد بروحه لان الروح هنا تعود الي السيد المسيح.. اذن فبروحه الذي هو الروح القدس صعد الي البرية..
اذن مفهوم الاية  هو انه صعد بروحه الذي هو الروح القدس الي البرية.
 



alabyad قال:


> وما معنى هذه ايضا
> ((وقوله عليه السلام‏:‏ ‏(‏فعندما تصلي فادخل غرفتك، وأغلق عليك بابك،
> وصل إلى أبيك الذي في الخفاء، وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يكافئك‏)‏ ‏(‏متى 6/7‏)‏‏
> هل يعنى هذا انى ابن الله عجبا واذا كانت هكذا فأن ابن الله المقصود من قولكم
> هو الله لان الابن اقنوم من اقانيم الله


نحن كلنا ابناء الله.. و لكن هل نحن كلمته؟؟ هل نحن حكمته؟؟؟ هل نحمل  قدراته و امكاناته؟؟؟ لا.. فلا نقدر ان نشفي مرضي او نقيم اموات او نعطي البصر للعميان..و لا نقدر ان نقيم انفسنا من بين الاموات.
اذن ماذا تفهم من هذا النص؟؟؟ نفهم ان بنوة السيد المسيح هي بوة حقيقية.. و بنوتنا هي بنوة مجازية تعبريا عن حبه لنا.





alabyad قال:


> وانظر ايضا الى هذا
> ((ذكر إنجيل لوقا أن عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام بدأ ‏(‏معموديته‏)‏ على يد يوحنا المعمدان ‏(‏يحيى بن زكريا عليهما السلام‏)‏، وأنه بينما كان يصلي ‏(‏هكذا‏)‏ انفتحت السماء، وهبط عليه روح القدس متخذاً هيئة جسمية مثل حمامة، وانطلق صوت من السماء يقول‏:‏ ‏"‏أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت كل سرور‏"‏ ‏(‏لوقا 3/21‏)‏‏.‏
> 
> * وبالرغم من أن هذا كله حكاية، وليس كلاماً منزلاً من الله سبحان*ه وتعالى كما نرى، ولا هو مروي، أو منقول من قول عيسى -عليه السلام-، ومعلوم أن لوقا كاتب هذا الإنجيل لم يكن أيضاً تلميذاً للمسيح عليه السلام‏.‏‏.‏، بالرغم من كل هذا فإن هذا النص يدل دلالة قطعية على أن عيسى لم يكن إلا رسولاً نزل عليه الوحي، وليس هو ابن الله نسباً، أو ذاتاً، أو أقنوماً كما ادعتم وهذه هي الأدلة‏:‏-
> ...


اولا: محاولتك نقضك لانجيل لوقا هو اسلوب غير شريف في الحوار.. فإذا تريد ان تحاورني من الكتاب المقدس فيجب ان تسلم بسلامة هذا الكتاب حتي يستمر الحوار من هذا الكتاب ايضا.. ولكن تشكيكك فيه بهذا الاسلوب هو اسلوب متلوي لا اقبله و لا اسمح لك به.. فكل الكتاب موحي به 
لانني يمكنني ان اقول لك ان محمد كاذب من شعر رأسه الي اخمص قدميه.. لانه ليس موحي له من الله.. وانه لم يكن معايننا لاحداث موسي او ابراهيم او المسيح.. فما اتي به هو كله اخطاء و تحوير لما سمعه من الاخرين.
ثانيا: الروح القدس هو الذي قاد البشيرين في كتاباتهم فهم لم يكتبوا من عندهم بل كتب من الروح القدس الذي هو روح الله الذي ساندهم في دعوتهم و قواهم و الهمهم.
ثالثا: السيد المسيح لم يتعمد من اجل انه محتاج للمعمودية..و لكنه قال لنا انه جاء ليكمل و ليس لينقض.. فهو جاء ليس فقط للفداء و لكن ايضا ليكمل الناموس.. هو جاء ليكمل  ما كتب عنه في العهد القديم..   و الرد علي سؤالك نجد ان السيد المسيح بنفسه قد اجاب عنه.. ليس هذا ردي بل رده هو فهو يقول:
[q-bible] متي 3 : 13 - 15
   [SIZE=-2]13[/SIZE]  حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليعتمد منه. [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE]  ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك وانت تأتي اليّ.[SIZE=-2]15  فاجاب يسوع وقال له اسمح الآن.لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر.حينئذ سمح له.[/SIZE]
[/q-bible]
فتجد هنا ان كلام السيد المسيح كله مترابط مع بعضه.. فهو جاء ليكمل و ليس لينقض.. اذن فكان يجب ان يعتمد حتي يكمل البر.و هو ايضا اعلانا للجميع ببدء خدمته.




alabyad قال:


> انظر مرة اخرى الى هذا
> قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏هبط عليه روح القدس مثل حمامة‏)‏ يدل على أن روح القدس هذا هو الملاك الذي ينزل على الأنبياء، وليس أقنوماً، ولا جزءاً من الله كما ادعتم ، وهذا إبطال لقولكم إن الله ثالث ثلاثة لأنه لو كان روح القدس الذي كان مثل حمامة جزءاً من الله -تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً-، وكان المسيح جزءاً آخر، وكان الله في السماوات جزءاً ثالثاً، كما تدعون لكان هذا من أبطل الباطل، لأنه ليس إلا رب واحد، تعالى أن يكون له جزء، كما قال تعالى في القرآن الكريم‏:‏ ‏{‏وجعلوا له من عباده جزءاً إن الإنسان لكفور مبين‏}‏‏.‏


ههههههه.... انت قمت بالتجزيئ و بالتقسيم علي مزاجك.. و صدقني هذا فهمك انت اوحدك او علي الاقل فهم كل المسلمين مثلك..
و لكن السؤال هنا سأوجهه الي كل المسيحين... هل الله جزء..و السيد المسيح جزء.. و الروح القدس جزء.. و الثلاثة هما الله؟؟
صدقني الرد هو لالالالالالالالا..
اذن من اين جءت بهذه الاجزاء؟؟ الروح القدس هو روح الله.. فهل روح الله شئ منفصل عن الله؟؟ هل هي شخص منفرد عن الله؟؟ هل انت روحك منفردة عن شخصك؟؟؟ يعني ممكن انك تعدي قدامي و اقلك صباح الخير يا الابيض.. و بعدها علي طول تعدي علي روحك و اقلها صباح الخير يا روح الابيض؟؟ انا لسه شايف الابيض معدي من قدامي؟؟؟
يعني.. بندحرج التماسي علي الابيض و روحه؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه...
لا عزيزي.. روحك هي شخصك هي انت نفسك.
فلوا اعطيتك مثال من علم الرياضيات.. و قلت لك.. انت تعرف علامة الا نهاية في الرياضيات.. هي علامة لا نهائية.. ولكن لو قلت لك اضربها في ما لا نهاية.. فما النتيجة؟؟؟ ما لا نهاية حاصل ضرب ما لا نهاية هو ما لا نهاية الي ما لا نهاية..
طبق هذا المثال في الله.. فهو لا نهاية ولا بداية له.. فلا يحده شئ.. وهو موجود في كل مكان و في كل زمان..فوجوده علي الارض لا يعني تركه للسماء. و وجوده في السماء لا يعني عدم وجوده في الارض.. و وجوده في مكان لا يعني عدم وجوده في مكان اخر او في كل الاماكن الي ما لا نهاية.. عزيزي.. الغريب ان المسلم يقول ان الله غير محدود.. و لكننا نجده في بعض الاحيان يحد من وجود الله..
فلماذا عند الحديث عن الاقانيم الثلاثة يقف عقلك عن التفكير و تبداء في تجديد الله؟؟
و اخيرا.. روح الله ليس هو ملاك ينزل علي الانبياء روح الله هو الروح القدس.. لان الله في العهد القديم و الذي هو عهد الانبياء كان يبلغ رسائله الي الانبياء بنفسه.. اقرأ العهد القديم.. ابراهيم , نوح, يعقوب, موسي, داؤود, سليمان, ايليا, حزقيال, اشعياء,,,,,,,,,... كلهم بلا استثناء تلقوا رسالة الله من الله نفسه.. 
فلماذا كان محمد هو الاستثناء الوحيد؟؟؟ الا تري معي عزيزي ان هذه حالة غريبة؟؟؟ و بالمناسبة.. محمد ليس هو رسول الله لانه لم يتلقي كلمات من فم الله.. و لكن محمد هو رسول جبريل لانه تقلي القرأن من جبريل. :spor22:

اذن فمن هو الروح القدس؟؟ هو روح الله.. من هي روح الله؟؟؟ هلي الله نفسه.. كما وضعت لك في المثال بالاعلي عن روحك و شخصك. 




alabyad قال:


> فكيف تدعون -وهذه مقالتكم في الشرك، والتثليث- أنكم تؤمنون بوحدانية الله سبحانه وتعالى‏؟‏‏!‏‏!‏
> 
> لو فرضنا أن من روى هذا الإنجيل سمع النداء الذي انطلق من السماء يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت كل سرور‏)‏‏.‏ فإن هذا لا يعني بحال أن عيسى بن مريم -عليه السلام- جزء منه، تعالى الله سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون المبطلون علواً كبيراً وإنما كما تطلقون على الله بأنه الأب فتقولون ‏(‏أبانا الذي في السماوات‏)‏، وكما تذكرون أن عيسى قال لكم مراراً‏:‏‏(‏أبي، وأبيكم‏)‏ فلماذا لا يكون معنى البنوة هنا بنوة الرحمة والتعليم والإرسال‏؟‏
> شكرا


لا عزيزي.. نحن لا نشرك بالله.. بل بالعكس.. الفرق الذي بيننا و بينكم هو اننا نؤمن بالله الكامل.. و انت تؤمن بأله ناقص.. 
انا اؤمن بروح الله  و اؤمن انه عاقل و اؤمن ان واجب الوجود و موجود في كل مكان.. انا اؤمن بكيان الله الكامل.. و انت تؤمن بجزء منه فقط.. فأنت لا تؤمن بحكمة الله الناطقة.. و لا تؤمن بروح الله الموجود في كل مكان.


----------



## alabyad (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

انا مؤمن بان الله كما ذكرت كيان كامل وليس ناقص 
واعلمك بان روح الله ورحمتة موجودة فى كل مكان 
ولكنى لا اؤمن بانة كما تقول ابن واب وروح قدس 
( انظر مرة اخرى ‏(‏هبط عليه روح القدس مثل حمامة‏)
هبط علية اعلم انت الله موجود ولكن اقنعنى ماذا تعنى هذه الجملة 
اذا كان هناك من يهبط على_ اذا فهناك اخر يهبط عليه 
ولا اعتقد الله وله القدرة على كل شئ محتاج ان يثبت هذا للبشر ليبرهن على الوهيتة تكفى 
لنا افعاله وليس ان نشاهدة ناسوت ونسمعه لاهوت ونراة روح قدس على شكل حمامة


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*alabyad 
انا مؤمن بان الله كما ذكرت كيان كامل وليس ناقص 
واعلمك بان روح الله ورحمتة موجودة فى كل مكان

كلام جميل 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ولكنى لا اؤمن بانة كما تقول ابن واب وروح قدس 

أن لا تؤمن بشئ هذا إختيارك الشخصي ... لكنه لا ينفي وجوبية تصديقة

فالشمس موجودة حتي ولو لم يرى ضوئها معصوب العينين

هذا شأنه هو أن لا يرى النور

فالله يعلن عن ذاته وبأي أسلوب .... ويوجد الايمان وعدمه وأنت تختار
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

( انظر مرة اخرى ‏(‏هبط عليه روح القدس مثل حمامة‏)
هبط علية اعلم انت الله موجود 

كلامك 100 / 100
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ولكن اقنعنى ماذا تعنى هذه الجملة اذا كان هناك من يهبط على_ اذا فهناك اخر يهبط عليه  ولا اعتقد الله وله القدرة على كل شئ محتاج ان يثبت هذا للبشر ليبرهن على الوهيتة تكفى  

نعم الروح القدس ليس هو المسيح لكن متحد معه والآب في جوهر واحد

نعم الله له القدرة على كل شئ ... (وله الحق في كل ما يفعل)

نزول الروح القدس على المسيح إعلان لليهود أن هذا هو الممسوح من الله (المخصص من الله) والذي يوافق عليه الله 

المزامير  45 :7 

أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ ......... 

المسحة في العهد القديم بالدهن أو الزيت ... ولكن في العهد الجديد بالروح القدس

يوحنا الأولى2 :20

وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ وَتَعْلَمُونَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لنا افعاله وليس ان نشاهدة ناسوت ونسمعه لاهوت ونراة روح قدس على شكل حمامة 

عظيم أن تقول (لنا افعاله) 

لقد خلق عينين للمولود أعمى .... ومشى عل الماء ... وأطاعته الرياح

فهل تؤمن من أفعاله أنه .... الله الخالق 







*


----------



## انت الفادي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> انا مؤمن بان الله كما ذكرت كيان كامل وليس ناقص
> واعلمك بان روح الله ورحمتة موجودة فى كل مكان
> ولكنى لا اؤمن بانة كما تقول ابن واب وروح قدس
> ( انظر مرة اخرى ‏(‏هبط عليه روح القدس مثل حمامة‏)
> ...



اولا عزيزي الابيض.. احب ان انبهك الي شئ مهم جدا..
في الايمان المسيحي اسمه *الروح القدس* و ليس روح القدس و ليس روح قدس.
لان روح قدس او روح القدس هذه ليس لها علاقة بالله و لكن الروح القدس هو روح الله.
ادوات التعريف هذه تفيد اختصاص هذا الروح  بالواحد فقط اي هو الله.
فأرجوا ان لا نخلط في الكلمات و المعاني.

ثانيا: عزيزي.. بالفعل لا يحتاج الله للظهور الينا حتي نؤمن.. ولكن يا عزيزي.. الايمان بالرؤية لضعاف النفوس هو اقوي من الايمان بدون رؤية.

فأرجوا ان لا تحاول قلب القوانين المعروفة فقط من اجل ان تثبت الي نفسك انك علي حق.
فلو ذهبت انت بنفسك الي شخص و قلت له انا سمعت بالمعجزة الفلانية.. فلن يصدقك.. لانك ايضا سمعت و لم تري.. و لكن لو قلت له انا رأيت المعجزة بأم عيني فربما يصدقك و هذا يعتمد علي مدي مصداقيتك عنده و مدي حبه لك.
فأذا كان هذا الانسان يحبك و يثق فيك فسيصدقك.

و لكن هل كان الهدف لظهور الله في الجسد هو فقط ان يؤمن الناس به؟؟
بالطبع لا.. ليس فقط هذا هو السبب الوحيد.. بل هناك ايضا سبب الفداء.
و سبب محبة الله لنا فتواضع و نزل و سطنا.. فهو كما هو محب كما هو عادل كما هو ايضا رحيم و طيب القلب و متواضع.
فهو بذلك اوضح لنا ما لا نهاية صفاته.. فمهاما وصفنا و مهما قلنا فلن توجد لغة او كلمات كافية لنصف بها صفات الله..

فها الله ظهر في الجسد فلا تؤمن انت به.. فهل لو لم ينزل هل كنت ستؤمن به؟؟ بالطبع لا..
هذا ان دل فيدل علي عمي العين و القلب ايضا.

ثالثا كما اوضحنا مسبقا : بما ان الله الظاهر في الجسد لم يكن محدودا في هذا الجسد اذن فالروح القدس ايضا غير محدود..فوجوده علي هيئة حمامة لا يعني انه اصبح في هذه الهيئة و لم يكن موجودا في كل مكان اخر.. بل هو في هذه الهيئة و في كل مكان في نفس اللحظة و نفس المكان.
فنزول الروح القدس كان لاعلان ان رسالة الخلاص قد بدأت.. و ان ملكوت الله اقترب.
نزول الروح القدس هو اعلان لفرح السماء بالخلاص القادم.. و فرح علي المؤنين الذي سيعطيهم اياه الروح القدس.. فنجد ان كل من حل عليه الروح القدس نال فرح عظيم مثل فرح السماء بالخلاص..

رابعا: انت لا تؤمن بروح الله الحي.. و لا تؤمن بحكمته.. والا كنت امنت بالسيد المسيح و بالروح القدس..

خامسا: كما ذكر لك الحبيب فريدي.. فها السيد المسيح فعل جميع افعال الاله..و مع ذلك انت لا تؤمن به..
عزيزي... انت لا تصدق عينيك.. فكيف تريد ان تصدق اذنيك؟؟ الا تري هنا بعض التناقض في اقوالك؟؟؟
السيد المسيح خلق للاعمي عينين.. و في القرأن خلق الطير..شفي المرضي.. و في القرأن شفي المرضي..غفر الخطايا.. اقام الموتي..
ماذا ينقص حتي يثبت لك انه هو الله؟؟؟؟
ماذا يفعل لك اكثر من ذلك حتي يثبت لك؟؟
تريض ان تكذب عينيك و تصدق اذنيك؟؟ الا تري ان هذا هو عين الضلال؟؟ أنت تقولها بصراحة.. انا اغلق عيني حتي لا اري و لكني اريد فقط ان اسمع.

و لا تقول لي ان السيد المسيح فعل شئ بإذن الله و ليس بمشيئته... لان انت تعرف ان الله يعطي بعض القدرات للبشر و لكن هناك صفات من المستحيل ان يعطيها لغيره.

عزيزي.. ربما هو الخوف او العناد او كلاهما هو الذي يمنعك عن تصديق هذا.. ولكن اقول لك.. الله قادر علي كل شئ.. و هو محب طيب القلب وديع.. صلي اليه بقلبك و اطلب منه ان يعلن ذاته لك.. و ستجد الخلاص.


----------



## alabyad (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

لان انت تعرف ان الله يعطي بعض القدرات للبشر و لكن هناك صفات من المستحيل ان يعطيها لغيره.
_____________________ 
من كلامك ما هيا الصفات التى لا يعطيها لاحد سواة 
الخلق مثلا 
لا اعتقد لانه لو كان هذا لكان المسيخ الدجال عندما يبعث ستقولون انه اله 
لانه كما اخبرنا سيحى ويميت وتكون له معجزات لم يستطيع فعلها بشر


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*alabyad 
من كلامك ما هيا الصفات التى لا يعطيها لاحد سواة 
الخلق مثلا 
لا اعتقد لانه لو كان هذا لكان المسيخ الدجال عندما يبعث ستقولون انه اله 
لانه كما اخبرنا سيحى ويميت وتكون له معجزات لم يستطيع فعلها بشر  *

*الخلق ليس هو الإحياء والإماتة

وعلى العموم لن يكون المؤمنون المسيحيون في تلك الأيام على الأرض*


----------



## alabyad (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

امين يا رب


----------



## انت الفادي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*



alabyad قال:


> لان انت تعرف ان الله يعطي بعض القدرات للبشر و لكن هناك صفات من المستحيل ان يعطيها لغيره.
> _____________________
> من كلامك ما هيا الصفات التى لا يعطيها لاحد سواة
> الخلق مثلا
> ...



اولا كما قال لك الاستاذ فريدي.. انه الخلق شئ و اقامة الاموات شئ اخر..
فنجد و حسب القرأن ايضا.. ان الله اعطي المسيح مقدرة الخلق.. و مغفرة الخطايا.. و هو ايضا حكما مقسطا.. و سيدين الناس

فمن هو الديان و من هو الخالق و من هو المحيي؟؟؟
كما سبق و ذكرت لك ان لله بعض الصفات لا يعطيها لاحد نهائي..
فلو اعطي مثلة سلطة الخلق لانسان فمن الممكن ان يطلق هؤلاء الناس اسم الخالق علي هذا الشخص.
و هكذا في باقي الصفات.


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*fredyyy : وعلى العموم لن يكون المؤمنون المسيحيون في تلك الأيام على الأرض  

alabyad : ...... امين يا رب  

الى هذا الحد أنت بتكره المسيحيين 

على العموم إحنا بنحبك مهما صدر منك

على فكرة الأيام  ده مش هتكون حلوة الكتاب قال : 

متى  24 :21 

لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ. *


----------



## ابو زياد (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

الاستاذ انت الفادى والاستاذ فريدى لكما التحية


> اولا كما قال لك الاستاذ فريدي.. انه الخلق شئ و اقامة الاموات شئ اخر


كلام متفق علية


> فنجد و حسب القرأن ايضا.. ان الله اعطي المسيح مقدرة الخلق.. و مغفرة الخطايا.. و هو ايضا حكما مقسطا.. و سيدين الناس


ممالاشك فية انك جاهل كل الجهل بالقران فبرجاء دع القران جانبا لانة ليس بموضوعنا
ام انك تحاول اثبات الوهية المسيح من القران ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اعتقد ان هذا ليس المكان المناسب لذلك 
واذا سمحت لى ان تاتى لى من الكتاب المقدس (حيث انى جاهل بة)ما هو دال على ان المسيح خلق و غفر الخطايا وانة حكما مقسطا وسيدين الناس وياريت تكون الاعداد من العهد الجديد وخاصة من الاناجيل الاربعة  
وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

*ابو زياد*

*المسيح الخالق :*

*كو 1:16 *

*فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.*

*المسيح غافر الخطايا :*

*مر 2:5 *

*فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك.*

*المسيح الديَّان :*

*يو 5:22 *

*لان الآب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن.*


----------



## ابو زياد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لي سؤال في المسيحية*

فريدى شكرا لك على ردك والله يزيدك


----------

